# Agility Competitors



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great advice! I have always made sure to get mine but not for any particular reason. Thanks to your post, I will continue to make sure I always do!

Julie and the boys


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Congratulaions on your MXJ.
When we first started agility I saw a little agility log book to write your scores in so I bought it. I also keep a 3-ring binder notebook with the name of the event and print out the results from emails and put it in the notebook.
I try to keep the Q ribbons all in one place, too, usually in a drawer.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great advice! Also never leave a trial without checking your scores! I have found timing and points errors before, they can fix it the day of, but not the next day.

Glad you got your QQ back!!


----------

